# Building a reptile/amphibian cage



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Does any one have plans on how to build a Melamine(formica coated wood) reptile cage?

I bought one at a reptile show years ago and was thinking of building one for a turtle

the one I had was 4'x2'x2' with a hinged glass door on the front

Thanks in advance.
-Matt


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

is it a terrestrial(sp?) turtle ??


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

it is a box turtle and currently have it in a 30 gal aquarium


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's not really all that difficult to make an enclosure of the sort you're thinking about. You just need to take proper measurements. Remember, measure twice and cut once.







The only tricky part might be the sliding glass front. But even then there are most likely some glass shops in your area that can help you out with that.

Also keep in mind that box turtles like to burrow so you might want to leave some extra room in the bottom for extra substrate. That is, if you're going with a natural substrate.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

did you want to use the top of the enclosure to put stuff on? .... does your turtle like high or low humidity?

if your answers are no and no i would build a box with no lid for good air flow and for the front panal use glass just have it slide into place.

if you wanted to make like a full box with sliding glass doors, its easy. just build the box to what ever size you want, i would make the bottom, sides and top first then on the inside bottom front and back put a peice of wood equal in size at both end to just over the depth of what you want your substrate to be. for the back use pegboard and for the front just buy glass track and nail it in place on top of that peice of wood to stop the substate from falling out, then measure it and buy glass.

if you look at one of my last topics you will see pics i think of the enclosure i built for my snakes


----------

